# New Member With a New Cheetoh.



## GrimalkinTheCheetoh

Just want to introduce myself. My name is Bobby, and the Cheetoh is Grimalkin ("Grim"), as the screen name implies  

Grim just came to live with my girlfriend, her Jerk Russell Terror, and myself last Saturday. He's just shy of 6 months old and already weighs 10 pounds. Aside from the new house/new people jitters, he's been great so far. I'm looking forward to many years with my big boy. Here he is:










For those that don't know the breed, he's a Cheetoh. Grimalkin is a grey ghost cat from Celtic lore that roams the Scottish Highlands. It was also the name of Nostradamus's cat and the name of the witches cat in MacBeth. Literally translated, it means "Grey Demon". 
He should reach around 20-25 pounds when he's full grown. Here's a few pics. 



















So far so good with the dog









big Cheshire Cat grin









BIG paws that he's going to grow into.










Looking forward to participating in the boards here.

Bobby


----------



## marie73

Welcome!

He's gorgeous!!!! Love his stripes - and his grin. :grin:



> her Jerk Russell Terror


Love it!


----------



## Susan

He's stunning! And he's definitely a big boy!


----------



## focus503

Grey Demon. 

That has much awesome.


----------



## Dave_ph

The dog looks nervous like, "How big is he gonna get?"


----------



## GrimalkinTheCheetoh

The dog should be nervous! Nah, not really. He's very mild mannered, especially for a kitten. He thinks the dog is cool, but gets nervous when the dog starts playing and gets hyper. Then he hides under the table for a bit.

Luckily, this particular Jerk Russell Terror is very friendly and not aggressive at all like most Jacks are. 

Grim is coming out his shell a little more every day. He is still VERY vocal though. He will definitely let you know what's on his mind. So far, he has about a 4 foot vertical leap when chasing the feather toy. 

Watching him grow up is going to be a lot of fun. 

I've had cats for most of my 34 years, save for the last couple years when our 22 year old kitty finally passed away and my beautiful torty went outside to play and ran across a coyote. I still miss him.

Grim fills that void though. 

Bobby


----------

